# Radon Slide 160 Carbon richtige Rahmen grösse



## AndySchweiz (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen


Ich bräuchte Hilfe bei der Rahmen Wahl für das Slide 160 Carbon.

Leider kann ich nirgends Probefahren, da ich aus der Schweiz komme, eine Fahrt nach Bonn dauert über 6 Stunden, was leider momentan nicht drinnen liegt.

Ich bin 180, SL 85,5, fahrstill eher Mountain, kein Enduro.
Was empfiehlt ihr?

Für die Hilfe danke ich schon mal in voraus

Gruss Andy


----------



## help (25. August 2014)

18"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jewadi (25. August 2014)

Joa. Ich bin leider auch einer der Unsicheren. 183 / 88. Was soll der Unterschied zwischen AM und Enduro sein ? Geschwindigkeit? Steine? Steigung und Gefälle? Ich bin mir nicht sicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Hatte zuletzt ein Bike mit 439 Reach. Das war nicht super bequem...
Hab leider auch über 6 Stunden nach Bonn. Aber aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung


----------



## Aalex (26. August 2014)

bei 183/88 würd ich wohl def. nen 20 zöller nehmen

der OP liegt gut dazwischen.. Bekannter fährt da schon 20 Zoll, bei ähnlicher Körpergröße/Schritt


----------



## Teppie (26. August 2014)

Ich fahre auch 20" mit 183/89. 18" bin ich in Bonn gefahren und war mir zu eng. Wenn deinen armen im vergleich zum körper gleich lang sind als deine beine, würde ich 20" nehmen.


----------



## ron101 (26. August 2014)

Samstag Eurobike Friedrichshafen, ist auch aus der Schweiz nah zu erreichen, wenn man nicht gerade im Tessin zuhause ist.
Fahre mit 183cm 18" und bin damit prima zu frieden.

Cheers
ron


----------



## AndySchweiz (1. September 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten

Am Samstag war ich an der Eurobike, leider könnte man dort kein einziges Rad Probefahren, nur Elektrobikes, nicht mal drauf sitzen war möglich, habe mich mit ein Radon Mitarbeiter unterhalten, der Herr meinte, in meiner Grösse, 1,79 SL 85,5 cm musste ich ein 20" bike Bestellen, wie ihr sieht, die Meinungen gehen weit auseinander, leider weis immer noch nicht welcher Rahmen ich nehmen soll, was nun...

Danke und Gruss
Andy


----------



## enno112 (1. September 2014)

Versuch es mit 18"!
Wenn nicht i.O. mit Radon telefonieren und gegen das 20" er tauschen.
Oder mit 20" anfangen und dann tauschen.
Radon gibt dir doch alle Möglichkeiten!
Ruf vorher an und klär das einfach mal telefonisch ab, ist doch nicht so kompliziert....


----------



## filiale (1. September 2014)

Ich würd an Deiner Stelle auch ein 18" nehmen.


----------



## jewadi (1. September 2014)

Ich hatte letzte Woche mit einem sehr netten Verkäufer aus dem Megastore von Radon telefoniert. Er meinte auch ich soll es mal mit M bzw. 18" probieren. Mir geben die Rechner immer L aus. Hatte drei verschiedene Räder in L. Die waren mir immer zu gestreckt. Ich bin zuversichtlich das ich mit 18" zufriedener sein werde...


----------



## janalex (16. August 2016)

Hallo!
Ich tendiere ebenfalls zu einem Slide 160 Carbon.

Auch ich liege mit 180/85 zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. 

Nun bin ich mit unschlüssig, welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Maßen?

Mein Einsatzgebiet sind lange Alpentouren (wohne dort) mit technischen Abfahrten bis max S3. Also sollte die Geometrie schon tourentauglich sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

janalex schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich tendiere ebenfalls zu einem Slide 160 Carbon.
> 
> Auch ich liege mit 180/85 zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll.
> ...


Würde da zu einen 20" Empfehlen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## janalex (17. August 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Würde da zu einen 20" Empfehlen .  Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank für den Experten-Tipp. Daran werde ich mich halten!


----------



## Fritzle_112 (18. August 2016)

Hallo,

auch ich tendeire zu einem Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 HD. 
Bin 188cm un habe eine Schrittlänge von 92,7cm. Zu was für einer Rahmengröße sollte ich tendieren?
Einsatzgebiet werden Enduro und All-Mountain Touren sein bei uns im Südschwarzwald sowie die Trails rund um Freiburg.

Danke für eure Tipps.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. August 2016)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich tendeire zu einem Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 HD.
> Bin 188cm un habe eine Schrittlänge von 92,7cm. Zu was für einer Rahmengröße sollte ich tendieren?
> ...



Hi,

bei der Körpergröße + Schritthöhe würde ich ein 22" empfehlen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Schelle (19. August 2016)

janalex schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich tendiere ebenfalls zu einem Slide 160 Carbon.
> 
> Auch ich liege mit 180/85 zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll.
> ...



Hab ähnliche Maße: 1,83m und 85 SL: Komme mit 20" und einer 125er Stütze wunderbar zurecht. 18" wäre für mich zu kurz.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. August 2016)

Fritzle_112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch ich tendeire zu einem Radon Slide 160 Carbon 9.0 HD.
> Bin 188cm un habe eine Schrittlänge von 92,7cm. Zu was für einer Rahmengröße sollte ich tendieren?
> ...


Auf den Trails wohl 20" bei den Touren ev. 22" also deine Enscheidung aber ich würde dir 20" Empfehlen geht mit den Beinen ist wohl mit
den Oberkörper besser im Trail und auch auf Tour höchst du hast sehr lange Arme.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janalex (19. August 2016)

Schelle schrieb:


> Hab ähnliche Maße: 1,83m und 85 SL: Komme mit 20" und einer 125er Stütze wunderbar zurecht. 18" wäre für mich zu kurz.



Danke für deine Erfahrungswerte! Habe das slide in 20" bestellt und hoffe, dass die Sattelstütze nicht zu lang ist. Ist standardmäßig die 125er eingebaut?


----------



## Schelle (20. August 2016)

Nein die 150er. Die war genau 1,5 cm zu lang. Probiere es einfach aus. H&S hat die Stütze nach einem Anruf anstandlos ausgetauscht.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (31. August 2016)

Alternativ die Reverb verkaufen und eine andere Sattelstütze mit weniger minimaler Einbauhöhe kaufen.
Z.B. die KindShock LEV oder die BikeYoke Revive mit sogar 160mm Travel.

Hab mir da ne Liste gebastelt zum Filtern:
http://sp00n.pytalhost.com/bike/seatposts/


----------



## karsten13 (1. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade vergeblich nach den Stack/Reach Werten des Slide 160 Carbon gesucht. Dabei geht es neben der Größenfindung vor allem um die Vergleichbarkeit mit dem vorhandenen Rad. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen (konkret 18" und 20").

Wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Die Laufräder des Team Replica Rades sind nur beschrieben mit "DT Swiss EX1501 27.5", QR15/X12", mich würde die Felgenbreite interessieren, da es die in 22,5 und 30mm gibt.

Danke und Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. September 2016)

Schelle schrieb:


> Nein die 150er. Die war genau 1,5 cm zu lang. Probiere es einfach aus. H&S hat die Stütze nach einem Anruf anstandlos ausgetauscht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Hi,

die EX1501 im Team Replica haben 25mm Außenbreite.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## firevsh2o (1. September 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wo ich schon mal dabei bin: Die Laufräder des Team Replica Rades sind nur beschrieben mit "DT Swiss EX1501 27.5", QR15/X12", mich würde die Felgenbreite interessieren, da es die in 22,5 und 30mm gibt.
> 
> Karsten.



1. Die Felgen haben sicher 25mm Innenweite, weil es die 30er erst ab Modelljahr 2017 gibt.
2. Reach und Stack stehen eh auf der Radon Homepage! (Aus meiner Erfahrung rate ich beim Slide immer zur größeren Größe)


----------



## sp00n82 (1. September 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade vergeblich nach den Stack/Reach Werten des Slide 160 Carbon gesucht. Dabei geht es neben der Größenfindung vor allem um die Vergleichbarkeit mit dem vorhandenen Rad. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen (konkret 18" und 20").
> 
> ...


Du hast doch die Seite sogar schon selbst verlinkt? 
Musst halt die Werte auf den Bildern anschauen, ausgeschrieben ist das nicht.


----------



## karsten13 (1. September 2016)

danke für die Antworten - und ja, ich war wirklich blind. Die Zeichnung hab ich sogar angeschaut, nur die Pfeile der beiden Maße hätte ich an anderer Stelle erwartet, hätte ich nur mal auf "Info" geklickt ...


----------



## barnsi79 (2. April 2018)

Hallo!
Werd mir heuer auch noch ein Slide 160 gönnenBin 187gross mit Schrittlänge 90cm! Fahre lange Touren mit vielen Höhenmetern in den Alpen. Sind 20" noch okay oder brauche ich schon 22"? Danke eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## filiale (2. April 2018)

Bei L hast Du eine Sattelüberhöhung von mind. 8cm und mehr. Sofern das für Dich bei langen Touren bequem genug ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatSiebi (2. April 2018)

Ich bin 187 cm groß mit Schrittlänge 91 cm. habe mich für 22" entschieden: Bei 20" war mir dei Sattelüberhöhung zu hoch und der Rahmen zu kurz.
Bei meinem 22" steht die 150er Reverb etwa 2 cm aus dem Sattelrohr und der Reach ist immernoch eher kompakt. Fahre einen 50er Vorbau.
20" sollte wohl auch gehen, wenn du eine kompaktere Geo mit mehr Sattelüberhöhung bevorzugst. Ich habe mich aus o.g. Gründen für 22" entschieden.


----------



## Kriesel (2. April 2018)

Ich bin 189 cm mit Schrittlänge 92 und fahre L/20". Bin damit sehr glücklich.


----------

